# Is there anyone suffering FMF (FAMILIAL MEDITERRANEAN FEVER)



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I am new on the website. I am so pleased to I found this website 

Me and my husband ttc for 1 year with no success. I live in Essex and at the moment I am at the investigations state into my fertility in Queens Hospital. I had my HSG done last week and I am told that my tube were open which is a good news. I am going to have abdominal pelvic scan yet. Once that done I'm going to see my consultant again in 4 weeks.   

I also suffer FMF (FAMILIAL MEDITERRANEAN FEVER) which is a very rare seen ilness and inherited also seen most commonly among people of Mediterranean origin. I see a consultant in Royal Free Hospital for FMF. I am told by my consultant FMF might play a role into my subfertility. As I am at the very beginning of my investigations I just wondered is there anyone else who suffers FMF and having problem with conceiving. If there is would you please share your experiences with me. Thank you.


----------



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

FMF is known by very few people. Because it is a very rare ilness. But I'll continue to search to find some more information.

Thanks for your message.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

gulshie and welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I've had a look in our search function for you and there is nothing on FMF. We do have an 'Ask a Consultant' board so it may be worth asking there *CLICK HERE*

Here are some other links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ * [url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0]  CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun too or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk  Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also meet and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## Rsrara (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi there,

I was diagnosed with FMF since I was 14 yr,
I am now in my 30s married for 5 yrs with no kids , I have done one IVF cycle but unfortunately wasn't successful as after the egg collection I had a sever FMF attack and I still don't know what exactly went wrong during the cycle to trigger the attack?!


----------



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

hi,
im surprised to find someone with fmf 
i'm told i had fmf when i was 19 in turkey. i am 37 now and since then i am on tablets.
our ce is unexplained fert. i live in london and i had 2 ivf 
2nd was positive but had miscariage at 10. week.
i m due to have our last nhs  ivf at the end of the aug.
after the first egg coll i also hd fmf pain.
ive got consultant for fmf at royal fee hosp.
last week i fll and brke my wrist so i am one handed now.
sorry for mistakes on my message...


----------

